# Music From YouTube



## not2scary (Sep 25, 2009)

Does anyone know how to get music from youtube videos? And make it so I can use the music for a halloween party? A magician has some great spooky music added to some of his magic trick videos and I'd like to get it from them. There's a sword video that seems like it would make an excellent prop for my Halloween display

Of course, I will PM him first to ask permission and possibly ask about buying the sword.

Thanks!


----------



## not2scary (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't think to post the link to the video(s).

on YouTube type in 'Mickey Soume' and look for the Cockeyed Pussycat Sword video. Although, some of the other video's have interesting 'spooky' music too.


----------



## Spartan005 (Feb 21, 2007)

Go to this site: Download Youtube Converter Online HD - Download Videos HD - Forinside

Enter the link of the video you want to download and change where it says MPEG to MP3. Hit download and you're all set. 

I'm not sure if the quality of the audio is going to be 100% though


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

You can also use this one
Download Online Videos Save Direct Easily - Savevid.com

it is very easy to use and works great.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here you go..
The Cockeyed Pussycat Sword_.mp3 - 2.84MB


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I usually just record mine in real time with Goldwave.


----------



## not2scary (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone. 

Did any of you think the music in that video would sound good for a party?

Thanks again for your help!


----------

